# Do pibulls point?



## jccirish (Apr 23, 2010)

My Maible is a pound puppy and they told me she was lab and sharpei. Most that see though say she's pit. Last night though she heard a noise in the yard, perked up and pointed. It was beautiful. Are pitbulls known for pointing?


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

I don't know about pointing, but Molly likes to stalk things!!

She does it all the time when she plays with my moms apbt pup & he does it back to her. Pretty funny to watch!!

Molly stands really still and watches him, crouches down really slow and POUNCES!

too cute!


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

anything any other dog can do a pit can do, not any other dog can do what a pit can do


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Dosia points at stuff all the time  He even points at his ball if it rolls in the poo area, he wont step over there or touch the ball at all he'll just point 
Here's a pic of him pointing a bird in the tree.


















Do you have any pics of your pup you could post I'd love to see her


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Vendetta has pointed. I don't think it is really just a trait of bird dogs. My sons dog that we think might be husky,pitbull and brush wolf points, hunts and catches just about everything he has pointed. He is an awsome dog.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

My pits point all the time, especially my Angelique, when she hears somthin in the yrd she will point @ it.


----------



## x-Marky-x (Mar 2, 2010)

Thor points, but he prefers to stalk more then anything. Cute to see him get low and almost crawl upto something to only spook it. Omg, Dosia looks so cute when he points.


----------



## purple93lowrider (Mar 25, 2008)

My dogs point @ things all the time.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i havent noticed my dogs point like a true bird dog would. but they get the idea of stalking


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

peanut does it all the time, almost on a daily basis especially when we are playing.

here is him at the park watching a squirrel.
then at the beach waiting for my husband to throw peanut's shoe (we didnt have a ball)


----------

